# Using threaded inserts to attach metal legs to large maple slab



## d85 (Sep 24, 2018)

I’d like some input regarding using threaded inserts to attach legs to a maple live edge slab. I want to use an insert so the legs can be taken on and off if the table needs to be moved. The slab is roughly 6’ L x 29” W x 2.5” H.

All of the inserts I find don’t seem like they are long enough to prevent any movement.

Does anyone have experience attaching a large slab using these inserts? If so, what length were they and where can I find them. The only ones I’ve found for hardwood on amazon and other sites has been 3/8×0.50”.

These are the legs I'm attaching. 




Here is the slab. (spalted maple)


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute complete your profile with location and you can add your first name to your signature line so it will show in each post.

Try posting a photo of the insert you want.

David


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Why not this?
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/511t6nxsSVL._SX300_.jpg


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You could use threaded inserts. As thick as the top is just run the inserts in a little further than normal. The biggest problem with those is with abuse they can just pull out but if they were inserted about mid-way in the top that shouldn't happen. The only problem you would have with movement is the base you bolt on with them. You need to elongate the holes in the base so the top is allowed to shrink.


----------



## d85 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Alchymist , the legs I have already have a mounting plate. I am looking for a solution that does two things. Provide enough strength so I don't have to worry about my kids and dog playing around it, and to be able to remove the legs when I move without wallowing out the holes after time.


----------



## d85 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Steve, Very good suggestion about the elongated holes. I had not accounted for expansion. Luckily, the legs I bout have elongated holes.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

How about something like this:

https://www.woodpeck.com/insertnutscrewin.html


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

This is how the legs are attached to my dining table. Come off easily for moving house etc. Never any trouble in nearly 60 years. Pic of actual method did not post .Method used was a corner bracket and wing nut to bolt.

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwiYxdLpj9TdAhUbOsAKHUnBBc4Q9aACCDY&adurl=




http://www.watchthetrailer.info/how-to-attach-table-legs-to-table-top#

johnep


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

one suggestion, do not use the cast metal type thread inserts / types with interrupted threads. they crack/fracture/break/whatever. in hard maple they might break trying to screw them in.

they are available in brass and stainless - the M8 size is almost an inch long.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

d85 said:


> Thanks Alchymist , the legs I have already have a mounting plate. I am looking for a solution that does two things. Provide enough strength so I don't have to worry about my kids and dog playing around it, and to be able to remove the legs when I move without wallowing out the holes after time.


If the legs already have the mounting places, I am not sure just what you are asking. There would be no reason for inserts.
Just the mounting plate to the table top.

George


----------

